# Hey Guys I'm back



## Jim550 (Feb 8, 2020)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, been off the boards for a while dealing with some major medical issues.  So I should be on the board helping out and asking for advice as I am always wanting to learn more.  Hope all you guys have been doing well, most of the vets know me but for the newer guys I've been around the boards since around 2000.  I used to compete and have won state championship and have a few national qualifiers under my belt.  Right now I'm just trying to recover from a big surgery that I will post about in another thread.  Good seeing the board thriving!


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 8, 2020)

Good to see you back J550!


----------



## squatster (Feb 8, 2020)

Great to see you brotha


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 8, 2020)

Glad to see you back. If you don't mind me asking, what type of surgery did you have?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 8, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> Glad to see you back. If you don't mind me asking, what type of surgery did you have?



Spine surgery and fusions, check out my thread I'm getting ready to post I go into detail about


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 8, 2020)

AnaSCI said:


> Good to see you back J550!



Great seeing you to brother, board looks great and I browsed the store, very nice.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 9, 2020)

Good to have you back Jim!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 9, 2020)

Welcome back, Jim!


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 9, 2020)

Jim550 said:


> Spine surgery and fusions, check out my thread I'm getting ready to post I go into detail about



Welcome back!  I hope you're doing well and getting back into the normal swing of things.  I know all about spine issues if you ever want to chat!

- L4-5, L5-s1 Laminectomy
- L4-5, L5-s1 Fusion
- C5-6, C6-7 Fusion
- Fractured T6 Vertebrae
- C4-5 Foraminotomy & Laminectomy
- C7-T1 Fusion
- C4-5 Fused From Ankylosing Spondylitis
- L2-3 Microdiscectomy
- As I listed above, I have Ankylosing Spondylitis.  It's an auto immune disease that is an arthritis/inflammatory disease.  It causes arthritis and fusions of the spine and and other joints of the body.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 9, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> Welcome back!  I hope you're doing well and getting back into the normal swing of things.  I know all about spine issues if you ever want to chat!
> 
> - L4-5, L5-s1 Laminectomy
> - L4-5, L5-s1 Fusion
> ...



Damn bro I never knew that about you that sounds bad and is amazing what you have accomplished with having that, we will definitely have to chat I'm fresh out of the hospital almost 2 weeks out now


----------



## Victory (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome back Jim. I hope your recover goes well.


----------



## bigstick (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome back. I remember you from way back on the boards.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 13, 2020)

bigstick said:


> Welcome back. I remember you from way back on the boards.



Thanks bro, ya I've been around the block a few times lol I remember the original Muscle Mayhem Forums days.  Seems like you are a little newer on this board, it's a great board with some great guys full of knowledge.


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

Welcome back brother!


----------

